# Lone Ranger



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

taken today


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He will be available as a purebred buck or FFA project mid April.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks good!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh My! He is wonderful!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He's cute.


----------

